# Solved: Hard Drive causing BSOD



## BreakingPoint (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello

my seccond Hard Drive (HDD) is causing a BSOD, whenever I take it away, my computer runs normal on the other HDD (the one with the OS installed)

STOP: 0x0000008E (0xc0000005, 0xBA7233D3, 0xBA5D03E4, 0x000000)
symsnap.sys - Address BA7233D3 base at BA70D000, Datestamp 486286a7

Related to symsnap.sys, I guess it has to do with Norton Ghost, which is the only Symantec program I have. This program is installed on the faulty HDD.

I can't access it through Safe Mode, it gives a BSOD again. System recovery point don't go as far as before the problem...
I tried Ubuntu on a DVD but can't access the HDD either.
Last thing I remember the HDD was almost completely full, 1 GB of free space left I think... The only thing I couldn't try is connecting the HDD on another computer.

I think if I could just find a way to access the HDD, and delete the program, I could solve this...

Some information on my PC:
win XP Home SP2
the hard drive is a Western Digital 320 Gb, IDE type.
This configuration has always worked until recently...


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Try testing the HDD using the drive manufacturers disk tools. Run the short and long test.


----------



## BreakingPoint (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I used this: http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=502&sid=30&lang=en

I didn't get to the option menu for short or long test, all i got was:

"unknown error
error/status code: 0141"


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Windows or DOS version? The references that I find to that error, seem to all point to the DOS version of the software. Which seems to indicate the DOS software has issues on some hardware.


----------



## BreakingPoint (Sep 5, 2011)

DOS, because I can't do anything in windows with the Hard Drive connected (BSOD), so I installed the DOS version to a CD, so I could boot from CD, but it gave me that error.

That other version is a .exe, so I can't do anything with it, unless you know something...?

Thanks for your help, I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I would try it on another PC and see if it does the same......how old is the drive?

Also try a different data cable if you haven't already


----------



## BreakingPoint (Sep 5, 2011)

The drive must be at least 5 years old, it's an IDE drive, so i dont know a lot of people i can test it with... But i will try and keep you guys noticed!


----------



## BreakingPoint (Sep 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if a full reinstall of windows would solve the harddrive problem? i'm sick of trying to find a solution to save my files on the drive...


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Without knowing if the drive is faulty, you could just be wasting your time. Feel free to give it a try, but if the drive is simply faulty, installing the OS again won't resolve anything.


----------



## BreakingPoint (Sep 5, 2011)

tried to reinstall the OS, it formatted the harddrives, then it told me there were no hard drives installed so I couldn't install the OS. I guess there was some faulty motherboard controller?

So I gave up and looking to buy new system now.

Thank you guys for helping me anyway.


----------

